# Dendrobium Jonathan's Glory



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2010)

In flower again this year. Thanks to Roy for IDing it last year.


----------



## nikv (May 5, 2010)

Wow! That is spectacular! I'm guessing there's kingianum in the pedigree of this hybrid.


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

Oh boy is that ever nice! :clap: Fragrant?


----------



## e-spice (May 5, 2010)

Goodness that is gorgeous and superbly grown!!! Great job. I can't grow kingianum or its hybrids worth a $&#!!!

e-spice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2010)

nikv said:


> Wow! That is spectacular! I'm guessing there's kingianum in the pedigree of this hybrid.



Yup, but I forgot exactly the parents. It is complex - Roy, can you help?



Lanmark said:


> Oh boy is that ever nice! :clap: Fragrant?



Very, like a bouquet on my front porch!



e-spice said:


> Goodness that is gorgeous and superbly grown!!! Great job. I can't grow kingianum or its hybrids worth a $&#!!!
> 
> e-spice



I wish I could say it was a difficult feat, but this plant is fool proof, really. It grows like a weed and flowers like a weed every year without much a do.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

Holly Cow!!! I thought I was looking at an Azalea bush at first:clap::clap:


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

I'm jealous now!  All that color and fragrant too!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2010)

What a gorgeous color -- and plant!


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2010)

Too cool colors with that kingianum shape!!!! Excellent growing; did you have the plant inside during the winter? Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

Rick, I sometimes wonder if it isn't an azalea!



JeanLux said:


> Excellent growing; did you have the plant inside during the winter? Jean



Thanks Jean, but honestly in this climate this plant very nearly grows itself. In summer I just put it in the sun and fertilize and water the heck out of it. Come fall it goes under a covered porch and gets zero water. In years past I brought it in during colder nights, but this year I didn't bother. It only got down to around -2 C at most this winter.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Holly Cow!!! I thought I was looking at an Azalea bush at first:clap::clap:



Yeah, no kidding - what a great color!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 6, 2010)

:drool: VIBRANT!!! :clap: WOW


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2010)

Spectacular blooming!!! I have the "Berry Oda" and i cannot make it bloom!!! I think I should water it more during summer...!


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Jorch (May 6, 2010)

oh wow, it's beautiful!! :clap:


----------



## Bolero (May 7, 2010)

Dendrobium Jonathan's Glory (Dendrobium Colonial Surprise x Dendrobium Kingrose)

That is a nicely coloured one, most of the ones I've seen have not had that much colour (and I have seen many). But that's a great display and you are growing it well. Yes kingianum is in the genes.

46.9% kingianum
28.1% tetragonum
12.5% biggibum
12.5% falcorostrum

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Excellent flower, better than last time.
The parents are, Colonial Surprise x Kingrose.
It has some Den biggibum in it.


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Hey, Darren, can we type a reply any quicker together ???


----------



## Bolero (May 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Hey, Darren, can we type a reply any quicker together ???



he he he.......beat you to it!!!

;-)

Darren


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2010)

Stunning plant that is exceptionally well grown. Great work Tom.

Can you really be sure of that identification Roy? I would have thought that identifying a kingianum hybrid was almost as tough as identifying a maudiae Paph.

David


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2010)

No probs with this one David, seen heaps of them and flowered a few myself.

Normally the kingie & Maudiae ID's are hard to near impossible but the JG's are unique.


----------



## swamprad (May 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

